# Douche tries to rent a whole mountain ...



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

He needs to quiet that upper body down, get his shoulders parallel to his edge, lean more downhill, and lock himself in a room with a bunch of his friends for a game of hot potato with a live hand grenade.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

hurts my knees and waist just looking at the way he boards. or should I say her?
whats up with pants over boots and why are there two left side bindings on that board?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

And maybe buckle that back boot a little


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

darn, up til now i thought he was not a douche


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CassMT said:


> darn, up til now it thought he was not a douche


I hope you missed the sarcasm font on this one ... :laugh:


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

The one time I will condone that someone should not wear a helmet.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

He doesn't have to worry about falling on his balls, seeing is how he doesn't have any.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

That kid needs a good backhand


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

speedjason said:


> hurts my knees and waist just looking at the way he boards.


+1

This shit is out of control, on so many levels!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if you needed a picture to illustrate 'gaper douche', famous of anonymous, could there possibly be a better example?










if i had a bzillion dollars it would never occur to me to rent a whole mountain, more likely i would buy tickets for everyone who showed up that day, like yelling "a round for everyone!" at the bar


----------



## nillo (Dec 18, 2013)

why rent out the whole mountain when all he can ride are greens?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

This must be an old picture. 

His stylist would never let him out on the hill looking like that these days.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow... Talk about living with a sense of entitlement. That's like douches buying up private beaches in Hawaii. I grew up going to certain beach spots since birth, as did generations before me, now there's as no trespassing sign?! Fuk that! The skyscrapers & offices belong to them the streets belong to us... As well as the mountains 

I wonder if people ever yell derogatory shit bieber while in public like out on the hill? Would you? Would I? Probably if I knew he tried to buy out the hill while I was there.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Wow... Talk about living with a sense of entitlement. That's like douches buying up private beaches in Hawaii. I grew up going to certain beach spots since birth, as did generations before me, now there's as no trespassing sign?! Fuk that! The skyscrapers & offices belong to them the streets belong to us... As well as the mountains
> 
> I wonder if people ever yell derogatory shit bieber while in public like out on the hill? Would you? Would I? Probably if I knew he tried to buy out the hill while I was there.


Id pay to see him on the street, and if I did I call him a self sodomizing douche bag.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

CassMT said:


> if i had a bzillion dollars it would never occur to me to rent a whole mountain, more likely i would buy tickets for everyone who showed up that day, like yelling "a round for everyone!" at the bar


not sure if i would buy everyone a lift ticket, but would be more inclined to do that then attempt to rent out the whole mountain. why couldn't he just do a private heli or cat trip, oh wait the picture...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

koi said:


> not sure if i would buy everyone a lift ticket, but would be more inclined to do that then attempt to rent out the whole mountain. why couldn't he just do a private heli or cat trip, oh wait the picture...


finally he found something money cant buy.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That pic tells us EXACTLY why he's trying to rent out the mountain. He ain't trying to have a bunch of serfs watch him yardsale. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> That pic tells us EXACTLY why he's trying to rent out the mountain. He ain't trying to have a bunch of serfs watch him yardsale. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


excellent point. this is where money cant buy you skills. you need to earn it.:yahoo:


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

he should have just bought lessons instead


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Fuck if I had his money I would OWN my own mountain with a nice big chalet and it would be like hansels house on zoolander with an indoor skate park and sherpas and spider monkeys n shit.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

THIS is probably the ONE time I wouldn't care about downhill traffic...


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

nillo said:


> why rent out the whole mountain when all he can ride are greens?


Man we were thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

CERBERUS.lucid said:


> Wow... Talk about living with a sense of entitlement. That's like douches buying up private beaches in Hawaii. I grew up going to certain beach spots since birth, as did generations before me, now there's as no trespassing sign?! Fuk that! The skyscrapers & offices belong to them the streets belong to us... As well as the mountains
> 
> I wonder if people ever yell derogatory shit bieber while in public like out on the hill? Would you? Would I? Probably if I knew he tried to buy out the hill while I was there.


LOL what are you talking about? I was born and raised in Hawaii too and private beaches have always been illegal and still are. The only exception is ONE beach that was man made by the Ko'Olina resort, but other than that, "no trespassing" signs aren't placed on beaches; maybe private beach access paths (which are legal), but not beaches.

Anyways, I don't think this is an entitlement thing. A lot of businesses rent out their grounds to private organizations or individuals quite regularly; hell, Disneyland does it on occasion. If a guy makes an inquiry to a resort asking if he can buy it out for the day for himself and his friends, I don't see how that makes him a "douche". Just seems like he was trying to do something nice for himself and his friends and was perhaps naive and inconsiderate in terms of not thinking about passholders, etc.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

That little fucker needs a steak. He's got shoulders like a black snake!

Douchey McDouche.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

ETM said:


> Fuck if I had his money I would OWN my own mountain with a nice big chalet and it would be like hansels house on zoolander with an indoor skate park and sherpas and spider monkeys n shit.


Fuck yes. I'd have a pet Bison called Bruce too.


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyways, I don't think this is an entitlement thing. A lot of businesses rent out their grounds to private organizations or individuals quite regularly; hell, Disneyland does it on occasion. If a guy makes an inquiry to a resort asking if he can buy it out for the day for himself and his friends, I don't see how that makes him a "douche". Just seems like he was trying to do something nice for himself and his friends and was perhaps naive and inconsiderate in terms of not thinking about passholders, etc.


I can sort of understand renting out a whole theatre or stadium, a venue that is not in constant use but only for specific events. This is a publicly accessible mountain that is open for 13 hours each day and is close to peak season. Renting it out to a single paying party would result in so much lost revenue due to the rest of the people getting pissed off and black listing them, I doubt this beaver could afford to pay that.

Funny thing is, I was actually there on the slopes that day, it happens to be my birthday and it would have been a very big deal for me if they pulled something like this up.


----------

